# ADF Faces & Apache Trinidad



## Frameworker (12. Mai 2010)

Hi all,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem JSF-Framework mit RIA-Unterstützung. Eigentlich würde ich Oracle ADF Faces Rich Client favorisieren, aber soviel ich gelesen habe, ist dies schon eine Weile auch als OpenSource (Apache MyFaces Trinidad) verfügbar. Also hab ich mir das Ganze mal genauer angeschaut, allerdings sind meines Erachtens in Oracle ADF Faces Rich Client mehr Features vorhanden, besonders wenn man sich die Tabellen-Komponenten anschaut! Sind eventuell doch nicht alle Teile von ADF auf Trinidad übertragen worden?
Auch war doch mal im Gespräch, dass Oracle auch ADF Controller & Active Data Service an Apache übergeben will (siehe http://www.java-forum-stuttgart.de/jfs/2008/folien/D6.pdf - Seite 13)!? Ich hab hierzu aber nichts gefunden, wurde da vielleicht doch nichts draus?


----------



## Frameworker (12. Mai 2010)

Ups, hab gerade vestgestellt, dass ich den Beitrag eigentlich in den Ordner "Web Tier" stellen wollte! Kann man den Artikel verschieben?


----------



## Noctarius (12. Mai 2010)

Bitte gib dem Thread einen vernünftigen Titel. Ansonsten, Thread ist nach WebTier umgebaggert.


----------



## Frameworker (12. Mai 2010)

Super, dank dir!
Leider bin ich nur "Gast" und kann den Titel nicht mehr verändern! Hatte versehentlich den Code der grafischen Sicherheitsprüfung eingegeben, er sollte eigentlich wie folgt lauten: "ADF Faces & Apache Trinidad"


----------



## Frameworker (17. Mai 2010)

Kann mir keiner weiter helfen?!


----------



## java-profi (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zu deinem Thema folgendes gefunden:
from_ADF_to_Trinidad - Myfaces Wiki

Leider kann ich dir aber auch nichts genaueres zu der Table-Komponente sagen bzw. welche Funktionen jetzt genau "gespendet" wurden und welche nicht. Der Link beinhalten zwar einiges dazu, allerdings kenn ich ADF nicht wirklich und kann deshalb wenig damit anfangen! Auch ist fraglich, ob demnächst wieder eine Spende von Oracle ansteht. Vielleicht können dir andere mehr dazu sagen!


----------

